# Please help with interview questions for eea family permit



## S44D (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi all,

I applied to EEA Family Permit in Kuwait, my wife is French, we just got married recently only couple months ago, so we diceded to move to UK and we applied to EEA family permit, we already submit all the supporting documents and some other documents to help us in this regard, week after the embassy called us and they said that we have to go for interview, so i'm kindda nervous because i hates interviews. can someone help me with how is it going to be?

Thanks.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


S44D said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I applied to EEA Family Permit in Kuwait, my wife is French, we just got married recently only couple months ago, so we diceded to move to UK and we applied to EEA family permit, we already submit all the supporting documents and some other documents to help us in this regard, week after the embassy called us and they said that we have to go for interview, so i'm kindda nervous because i hates interviews. can someone help me with how is it going to be?
> 
> Thanks.


Welcome to the Forum!

I'm afraid ECO suspects your marriage is one of convenience, hence the interview. If this is not the case, then relax and bring all necessary documents to prove it and make sure you and your wife are in sync with basic answers. 

For example: Where and how did you meet? Does he/she like coffee? How often does he/she call you? Is your marriage legit? How much did he/she pay you to get married? There could be some other intrusive questions, so calm down and do not let your body language take the most out of you both.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------

